# Boat Launch



## another fisherman (Aug 22, 2008)

Can someone tell me a good boat launch to use thats closer than shoreline to the pensacola pass. I know NAS has one but I'm pretty sure you have to be military to use it. I just was trying to cut out some boat ride. Thanks.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Closest non-military is Navy Point on Bayou Grande. Seen in the red box.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

The closest public launch is at Big Lagoon State Park. Next launch is the public launch (free) next to Hub Stacies on the ICW, it is across from Holiday Marina and the Sunset Grill. The only problem I have with these is your in a no-wake zone for a bit. It does give you time to organize your boat before powering up.

In the summer both launches will pack out with people, you need to get there early, this time of year the traffic is pretty light.


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Navy Point Launch is on good condition and easy to get in and out of. Just be carefull manuvering thru the small entrance going into the bay. Once thrugh there is a pretty large sand bar that reaches off the base.


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

Is this launch now going to cost $5 per day; or is this considered out of the City limits of Pensacola.

I'm not sure now which launches cost money now & which are still free.


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

I am not sure if they are charging now at Navy Point. They didn't used to. Last time I used that launch was about 6 months ago.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *redfish maniac (1/4/2009)*Is this launch now going to cost $5 per day; or is this considered out of the City limits of Pensacola.
> 
> I'm not sure now which launches cost money now & which are still free.


Navy Point is a county owned ramp. Not City. So no fee yet.:doh


----------

